# George Washington's Eggnog Recipe



## Christusregnat (Dec 19, 2009)

I know that I can make Christmas believers out of some of your heathen 

Here is George Washington's *Christmas *Eggnog Recipe (this is from his own recipe archives, although he forgot to mention how many eggs to use). 



> 1 pint brandy
> 1/2 pint rye whiskey
> 1/2 pint Jamaica rum
> 1/4 pint sherry
> ...



I have made it for three or four years running. You're welcome to come by and taste if you live in my area  I'm making it today, so it will be good to go by Thursday.

Cheers,


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 19, 2009)

By the way Adam I am downright giddy waiting for Ussher to show up on my doorstep.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 19, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> By the way Adam I am downright giddy waiting for Ussher to show up on my doorstep.



Good stuff to be giddy about!

You can enjoy some Ussher with a strong bit of Washington's eggnog!

Cheers,


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2009)

Adam, how many eggs do you use?


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 20, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Adam, how many eggs do you use?



Kevin,

I use a dozen. This generally makes for an easier time consuming, although it is still pretty high octane. For a more mellow flavor (alcohol wise), I'd recommend 18 - 24, depending on your potable audience 

I also use a touch of cinnamon, ginger, allspice, and clove with the egg yokes, before the sugar. Then, after all of the mixing is done, I add a couple of cinnamon sticks.

If you end up trying, let me know how it turns out.

God bless, and Cheers,

Adam


----------

